# Milan: 350 mln dalla Superlega. Montepremi da 6 mld.



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.

*I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Beh, non capisco di cosa vogliamo parlare.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Beh, non capisco di cosa vogliamo parlare.



Va bene, mi aspetto una campagna acquisti faraonica però.
Perché se l'intenzione è quella di andare a Madrid o a Londra con capitone turco e salamino titolari allora possono andare a farsi friggere


----------



## Mika (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Ora che è stata creata meglio starci dentro che fuori. Oramai era scontato che prima o poi la SL doveva nascere, è dai tempi di Berlusconi che se ne parlava, lo stesso Berlusconi l'aveva pensata. Con l'aumento dei costi si devono aumentare i ricavi o salta tutto. La Uefa non ha voluto sentire i grandi club e questi si sono ammutinati forte della loro forza economica. 

Per chi scrive che il Milan doveva starne fuori. Certo, bello partecipare ad un CL che ti da 150M (solo se la vinci e con la SL saranno meno visto che la paytv spenderanno per la SL) poi Inter e Juve 350M fissi l'anno, poi ci si sarebbe lamentati che Haaland va dai gobbi e dagli interisti e noi prendiamo gli Scamacca.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Saranno molti molti di piu. Questi sono quelli che vengono soltanto dai diritti TV. A catena ci saranno gli sponsor.

Per una società come il Milan è un giro d'affari da 600 milioni l'anno, circa, contro i 180/200 di oggi.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Con quei numeri, avrei firmato anche io. Con il sangue


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ora che è stata creata meglio starci dentro che fuori. Oramai era scontato che prima o poi la SL doveva nascere, è dai tempi di Berlusconi che se ne parlava, lo stesso Berlusconi l'aveva pensata. Con l'aumento dei costi si devono aumentare i ricavi o salta tutto. La Uefa non ha voluto sentire i grandi club e questi si sono ammutinati forte della loro forza economica.
> 
> Per chi scrive che il Milan doveva starne fuori. Certo, bello partecipare ad un CL che ti da 150M (solo se la vinci e con la SL saranno meno visto che la paytv spenderanno per la SL) poi Inter e Juve 350M fissi l'anno, poi ci si sarebbe lamentati che Haaland va dai gobbi e dagli interisti e noi prendiamo gli Scamacca.



Pensa te, credo che halaand andrebbe comunque dagli altri e che scamacca e profili simili li prendano i nostri anche con millemila milioni ..non ti illudere


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Saranno molti molti di piu. Questi sono quelli che vengono soltanto dai diritti TV. A catena ci saranno gli sponsor.
> 
> Per una società come il Milan è un giro d'affari da 600 milioni l'anno, circa, contro i 180/200 di oggi.



Puoi anche permetterti di fare lo stadio mettendo il culo sulla faccia del direttivo comunale di Milano.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Va bene, mi aspetto una campagna acquisti faraonica però.
> Perché se l'intenzione è quella di andare a Madrid o a Londra con capitone turco e salamino titolari allora possono andare a farsi friggere



Nell'immediato cambia poco, non illudiamoci, ci vorrà qualche anno per vederne gli effetti e dunque veder migliorare radicalmente la squadra.

D'altronde ora non giochiamo la CL e pareggiamo in casa contro l'Udinese ragazzi... cosa abbiamo da perdere esattamente? Giusto per capire.


----------



## Mika (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pensa te, credo che halaand andrebbe comunque dagli altri e che scamacca e profili simili li prendano i nostri anche con millemila milioni ..non ti illudere



Se non hai i soldi nemmeno se hai il genio dei DS lo prendi il top player, se hai i soldi e non lo prendi allora licenzi chi di dovere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Il Real Madrid è un club che vale 3 miliardi di euro, e quando arriva in fondo alla competizione deve papparsi 50 milioni di euro + altri spiccioli. Con gli introiti della Champions pagano lo stipendio di Ramos praticamente. Muovono una quantità di denaro smisurata.

Io sinceramente capisco che dopo un po' di pressioni e insistenze sulla UEFA si siano stufati di avere debiti su debiti

Parliamo comunque di società che giocano per far soldi


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nell'immediato cambia poco, non illudiamoci, ci vorrà qualche anno per vederne gli effetti e dunque veder migliorare radicalmente la squadra.
> 
> D'altronde ora non giochiamo la CL e pareggiamo in casa contro l'Udinese ragazzi... cosa abbiamo da perdere esattamente? Giusto per capire.



Non giochiamo la cl ma giochiamo la superlega quindi siamo sullo stesso livello degli altri, mi aspetto campioni ora, non poppanti alla leao o grissini come castillejo


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Saranno molti molti di piu. Questi sono quelli che vengono soltanto dai diritti TV. A catena ci saranno gli sponsor.
> 
> Per una società come il Milan è un giro d'affari da 600 milioni l'anno, circa, contro i 180/200 di oggi.



Ma infatti mi chiedo di cosa discutiamo..ma poi PROPRIO noi che facciamo vanto di un DNA europeo e preferiamo l'idea di restare in un campionato ormai osceno, a giocare Benevento-Milan allo stadio comunale ciro vigorito rispetto a giocare ogni settimana contro l'elite...

Poi certo restiamone fuori..e il prossimo top player che vedremo sarà qualche 38enne in cerca dell'ultimo colpo di gloria tipo quando i big ormai finiti andavano a chiudere in qualche campionato ignoto..


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid è un club che vale 3 miliardi di euro, e quando arriva in fondo alla competizione deve papparsi 50 milioni di euro + altri spiccioli. Con gli introiti della Champions pagano lo stipendio di Ramos praticamente. Muovono una quantità di denaro smisurata.
> 
> Io sinceramente capisco che dopo un po' di pressioni e insistenze sulla UEFA si siano stufati di avere debiti su debiti
> 
> Parliamo comunque di società che giocano per far soldi



Sono aziende a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## overlord (19 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Beh, non capisco di cosa vogliamo parlare.



Appunto. Economicamente saremmo su un altro pianeta.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non giochiamo la cl ma giochiamo la superlega quindi siamo sullo stesso livello degli altri, mi aspetto campioni ora, non poppanti alla leao o grissini come castillejo



Succederà gradualmente, è inevitabile. Non pronti via domattina.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti mi chiedo di cosa discutiamo..ma poi PROPRIO noi che facciamo vanto di un DNA europeo e preferiamo l'idea di restare in un campionato ormai osceno, a giocare Benevento-Milan allo stadio comunale ciro vigorito rispetto a giocare ogni settimana contro l'elite...
> 
> Poi certo restiamone fuori..e il prossimo top player che vedremo sarà qualche 38enne in cerca dell'ultimo colpo di gloria tipo quando i big ormai finiti andavano a chiudere in qualche campionato ignoto..



Si infatti leggere le proteste su un forum del Milan è paradossale.

Lo capirei sul forum dell'Atalanta, ma su quello del Milan è assurdo.

Seppure io, essendo un po' vecchio e romantico, resto scettico per il calcio come lo conosco io. Ma d'altronde cosi come non telefoniamo piu da una cabina a gettoni è normale anche che la Champions abbia fatto il suo tempo.


----------



## mark (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti mi chiedo di cosa discutiamo..ma poi PROPRIO noi che facciamo vanto di un DNA europeo e preferiamo l'idea di restare in un campionato ormai osceno, a giocare Benevento-Milan allo stadio comunale ciro vigorito rispetto a giocare ogni settimana contro l'elite...
> 
> Poi certo restiamone fuori..e il prossimo top player che vedremo sarà qualche 38enne in cerca dell'ultimo colpo di gloria tipo quando i big ormai finiti andavano a chiudere in qualche campionato ignoto..



Esatto, sicuramente all'inizio si giocherà per non fare figuracce, ma poi inizieranno a venire i campioni anche da noi.
Basta che ci siano delle regole delineate e precise.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



QUESTO era il treno da non perdere per tornare grandi.
Evviva la nuova superlega, abbasso l'UEFA corrotta e iniqua!


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> QUESTO era il treno da non perdere per tornare grandi.
> Evviva la nuova superlega, abbasso l'UEFA corrotta e iniqua!



e la serie A dei lotirchio e ADL che è passata in 20 anni da campionato top d'europa a 4° per fatturati dietro perfino alla Bundesliga..


----------



## uolfetto (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Succederà gradualmente, è inevitabile. Non pronti via domattina.



Gradualmente fino a un certo punto, i vari Castillejo ecc. scompariranno nell'immediato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> e la serie A dei lotirchio e ADL che è passata in 20 anni da campionato top d'europa a 4° per fatturati dietro perfino alla Bundesliga..



Ma infatti, goduria completa.
Abbiamo sputato in faccia praticamente a tutti i nostri nemici "politici"
A inter e juve, con un fatturato triplicato, potremo sputare in faccia in campo


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html


Speriamo di costruire una squadra competitiva e di non fare la fine dell'Italia al torneo delle 6 nazioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Gradualmente fino a un certo punto, i vari Castillejo ecc. scompariranno nell'immediato.



Si certo, ma i nuovi non verranno presi a caso. Ci vorrà un pochino di tempo per vedere per esempio uno come Koulibaly che andra al Napoli a chiedere di essere ceduto.

Sarà abbastanza veloce ma comunque graduale secondo me.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Da un lato mi dispiace che si sia arrivati a questa situazione: pur non avendola mai vissuto in modo diretto, dal momento che ero un bambino negli anni ‘90, l’atmosfera da film come “Tifosi” che si poteva respirare negli anni addietro si sfuma in nostalgia per il passato che stringe il cuore. Dall’altro, però, la situazione attuale non permette più che i campionati conservino ancora quella forma ed è giusto che anche il calcio segua le strade tracciate dalla storia: l’inclusione in una Lega di questa portata è fondamentale per competere ai massimi livelli. Ottimo il farne parte, altrimenti saremmo stati destinati a un profilo di livello medio - vedere gente di qualità a Inter e Juve, con il Pazzini di turno da noi sarebbe stato un colpo troppo duro.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Mi chiedo: i soldi sarebbero già a disposizione per la prossima campagna acquisti?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, goduria completa.
> Abbiamo sputato in faccia praticamente a tutti i nostri nemici "politici"
> A inter e juve, con un fatturato triplicato, potremo sputare in faccia in campo



La serie A in particolare è proprio il mondo da cui togliersi per restare al vertice dello sport..guardiamo la sciagura delle italiane nelle coppe da 20 anni a sta parte..

e qualcuno vorrebbe restare a giocarsela qui invece che nel cuore del calcio..ma davvero io non capisco come si ragioni..e tutto perché "non si vince"? Ma oggi pensiamo che stando in serie A che fattura 1/4 della premier e andando in CL nemmeno sempre si possa competere? con chi? con le big europee??


----------



## Swaitak (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



il Bonifico lo fanno a Paul o a Gordon?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Possiamo alzare l'offerta per Scamacca, 80 milioni. 
Poi 15 milioni a Donnarumma.

Se avanza qualcosina anche per Destro, però almeno 30 milioni.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Possiamo alzare l'offerta per Scamacca, 80 milioni.
> Poi 15 milioni a Donnarumma.
> 
> Se avanza qualcosina anche per Destro, però almeno 30 milioni.



Eh si, non vedo l' ora.

Raiola si comprerà il Colosseo, Agnelli's strapperanno da Exor utili con un altro zero dietro, finalmente potremo dare 20/30 milioni netti al Donnarumma di turno.

Questa Superlega migliorerà il calcio!


----------



## Milo (19 Aprile 2021)

Avere più soldi per una cosa esclusiva e senza meritocrazia, no grazie.

Capisco benissimo i problemi con la uefa, non si sa quanti soldi negano ai club e cosa ne fanno, ma così il calcio muore e io non lo seguirò più


----------



## jacky (19 Aprile 2021)

A me che le società incassino di più frega ZERO.
Sarà contento Dollarumma che ottiene 30 lordi e non più 12.
A me che mi viene in tasca?
Più soldi gireranno intorno al calcio, più farà schifo...


----------



## jacky (19 Aprile 2021)

Sarà bellissima poi una serie A con Napoli, Roma e Lazio che fatturano 80, Milan 700, Inter 800 e Juventus 1 miliardo.
Proprio stupenda.
Una competizione in cui poi conterà solo il PRIMO posto e basta visto che la Superlega consentirà l'accesso tutti gli anni anche in caso di Serie B.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si certo, ma i nuovi non verranno presi a caso. Ci vorrà un pochino di tempo per vedere per esempio uno come Koulibaly che andra al Napoli a chiedere di essere ceduto.
> 
> Sarà abbastanza veloce ma comunque graduale secondo me.


Esatto, probabilmente sarà un effetto domino, tutti i calciatori bravi rimasti fuori da questa nuova lega, visti gli introiti cercheranno di lasciare i rispettivi club per farvi parte, cioè l'aspetto dell'Eurolegue del basket è veramente calzante


----------



## luigi61 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Da tutti i punti di vista si voglia guardare la superlega è quanto di meglio potesse capitare al Milan per ovvie ragioni di carattere economico e politico; si torna in un lampo nel calcio che conta liberandosi al contempo di quella associazione mafiosa che è diventata la UEFA partendo alla pari con le più grandi in un nuovo organismo; l'infusione di capitali massicci porterà per forza di cose al rafforzamento della rosa, infine una ultima considerazione; tutti i club appartenenti alla superlega avranno interesse a far si che il torneo sia più spettacolare possibile quindi le 20 partecipanti avranno quasi "l'obbligo" di allestire squadre forti; tralasciando questioni morali che nel calcio di oggi non esistono e non hanno più senso per il Milan tutto ciò è veramente eccezionale
PS per i contrari badta immaginarsi solo minimamente quale sarebbe stato il nostro futuro se per disgrazia ci avessero escluso...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Esatto, probabilmente sarà un effetto domino, tutti i calciatori bravi rimasti fuori da questa nuova lega, visti gli introiti cercheranno di lasciare i rispettivi club per farvi parte, cioè l'aspetto dell'Eurolegue del basket è veramente calzante



E' calzante in parte, sai. Perchè l'Euroleague è comunque una lega minore rispetto alla NBA.

La Superleague del calcio invece è il massimo torneo mondiale, riunirà i 500 migliori giocatori del mondo, e noi siamo nei 12 fondatori.

Dunque noi avremo 25 tra i 500 migliori del mondo in squadra.


----------



## jacky (19 Aprile 2021)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da tutti i punti di vista si voglia guardare la superlega è quanto di meglio potesse capitare al Milan per ovvie ragioni di carattere economico e politico; si torna in un lampo nel calcio che conta liberandosi al contempo di quella associazione mafiosa che è diventata la UEFA partendo alla pari con le più grandi in un nuovo organismo; l'infusione di capitali massicci porterà per forza di cose al rafforzamento della rosa, infine una ultima considerazione; tutti i club appartenenti alla superlega avranno interesse a far si che il torneo sia più spettacolare possibile quindi le 20 partecipanti avranno quasi "l'obbligo" di allestire squadre forti, tralasciando questioni morali che nel calcio di oggi non esistono e non hanno più senso per il Milan tutto ciò è veramente eccezionale



Ma cosa dici? Sarà un calcio in cui conteranno solo le 5 gare finali della superlega. Tutto il resto non conterà più niente, serie A compresa.
Sai che interesse vedere Milan-Real Madrid tanto anche chi la vince e arriva primo poi si deve fare i playoff.
Contano le partite che pesano, non le amichevoli o quasi...

E non escludo che anche le piccole siano contente. Un'Atalanta potrebbe vendere i suoi gioielli ancor di più a oro colato... tenendo basso il monte ingaggi.

Sarà un calcio da far schifo.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Aprile 2021)

Ziggy Stardust ha scritto:


> Speriamo di costruire una squadra competitiva e di non fare la fine dell'Italia al torneo delle 6 nazioni.



Ma già ti sei scordato il doppio confronto di poche settimane fa contro il Manchester UTD? O non lo hai visto?

Eppure noi siamo ora il Milan dei leao meravigliao dei salamoia e dei castellucci... come vengono definiti nel forum.
Se non fosse stato per l'arbitraggio osceno in casa loro che hanno annullato un gol regolarissimo a Kessie noi saremmo volati fino alla finale..........

.......... con questa squadra!

Vediamo questa squadra con 350 pippi da spendere in cosa potrebbe evolvere.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' calzante in parte, sai. Perchè l'Euroleague è comunque una lega minore rispetto alla NBA.
> 
> La Superleague del calcio invece è il massimo torneo mondiale e noi siamo nei 12 fondatori.


Anche questo è vero


----------



## Paolino (19 Aprile 2021)

Raiola è stato visto a mezzanotte fare il trenino a Montecarlo a ritmo di samba


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici? Sarà un calcio in cui conteranno solo le 5 gare finali della superlega. Tutto il resto non conterà più niente, serie A compresa.
> Sai che interesse vedere Milan-Real Madrid tanto anche chi la vince e arriva primo poi si deve fare i playoff.
> Contano le partite che pesano, non le amichevoli o quasi...
> 
> ...



E' un format che va sicuramente rivisto..


----------



## Hellscream (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Ora si che possono dare i soldi a Donnarumma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici? Sarà un calcio in cui conteranno solo le 5 gare finali della superlega. Tutto il resto non conterà più niente, serie A compresa.
> Sai che interesse vedere Milan-Real Madrid tanto anche chi la vince e arriva primo poi si deve fare i playoff.
> Contano le partite che pesano, non le amichevoli o quasi...
> 
> ...



Il Real sarà sempre in finale, per l'avversaria se la giocheranno a turno gli altri due vice-presidenti.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Avere più soldi per una cosa esclusiva e senza meritocrazia, no grazie.
> 
> Capisco benissimo i problemi con la uefa, non si sa quanti soldi negano ai club e cosa ne fanno, ma così il calcio muore e io non lo seguirò più



Ma cosa intendi per meritocrazia?
Non mi risulta che le 3 squadre italiane siano andate mai in serie B per merito. In effetti il Milan ma quello fu un Milan sull'orlo del fallimento e non fa testo. Le squadre forti non hanno e non rischierebbero mai una retrocessione in ogni caso. L'ammissione per le squadre fondatrici è solo "formale" mentre comunque si sarebbero ogni anno 5 posti per i ricambi. Non ho capito con quale formula.

Tutte ste pippe mentali sulla SL sul calcio romantico ecc mi fanno ridere..... bla bla bla per poi leggere mille improperi se una Spal qualsiasi batte il Milan e festeggia perculandoci con la canzone dei nostri spogliatoi... o vedere il Gasperculo che balla dopo il 5-0

Se permetti potrei si vedere il Milan battuto in casa da una squadra minore il SL ma magari trattasi dell'Arsenal che però si è meritato la partita giocandosela e non mettendo il pullman davanti la porta... e soprattutto non vedrei più alcun Gasperculo saltare.

E scusa se è poco.......


----------



## EmmePi (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Real sarà sempre in finale, per l'avversaria se la giocheranno a turno gli altri due vice-presidenti.



Non ti ha sfiorato mai l'idea che presidente e vicepresidente vengano votati di anno in anno o dopo tot anni?
Di certo non possono esserci 12 presidenti.....
Non penso che le proprietà dei 10 club che TU escludi dai bottoni siano solo pecoroni già a 90% (sceicchi compresi)
Inoltre Agnelli a confronto di americani e arabi non penso conti molto di più... neppure nella vera proprietà giuve l'agnello di turno è visto bene.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh si, non vedo l' ora.
> 
> Raiola si comprerà il Colosseo, Agnelli's strapperanno da Exor utili con un altro zero dietro, finalmente potremo dare 20/30 milioni netti al Donnarumma di turno.
> 
> Questa Superlega migliorerà il calcio!



Bisogna essere pragmatici.

Nel calcio vince chi ha i soldi. Esistono eccezioni, ma il real non ha 13 coppe perchè bravo e la Fiorentina zero perchè non brava.
Un tempo i soldi venivano dal pubblico e dalle proprietà
Poi dalle TV legate al numero di tifosi.
Adesso dallo sfruttamento del Brand- dalle TV e dai social, anche queste legate ai tifosi.

Quindi chi vuole competere deve investire al limite dei suoi ricavi. Accumulare utili significa rinunciare a parte della competitività, quindi a tifosi, quindi a ricavi futuri. Per questo l'enorme aumento di ricavi non ha coinciso con l'aumento degli utili.
Ma questo fa si che ci siano squadre più esposte di altre, che hanno impegni di spesa a lungo termine molto più pesanti delle altre.

Cosa succede ai conti dell'Atalanta con il Covid e se non si qualifica per le coppe? Un piccolo danno, ma assolutamente assorbibile in poco tempo.

Cosa succede alla Juve (dico Juve, ma può valere per Liverpool o Atletico Madrid) con il Covid (meno spettatori, meno ricavi commerciali) e magari senza CL?
Può tagliare gli impegni di spesa presi ad esempio con Rabiot per 60 milioni in 5 anni? o con Kehdira, o con Ronaldo?
No. Le spese restano, ma i ricavi crollano con buchi da 300-400 milioni che rischiano di far saltare il banco. D'altronde non puoi neanche spendere 200 milioni a fronte di ricavi per 500 altrimenti rinunceresti a competere e quindi ricavi futuri.

La Pandemia ha dimostrato che i costi sono rigidi e quindi anche i ricavi devono avere una loro base intoccabile.

Serve poter sapere in anticipo a cosa parteciperò e quanto ricaverò per poter pianificare con questi livelli di spesa. Ormai non sono più in ballo cifre che una proprietà può permettersi di equilibrare di tasca propria in caso di buco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere pragmatici.
> 
> Nel calcio vince chi ha i soldi. Esistono eccezioni, ma il real non ha 13 coppe perchè bravo e la Fiorentina zero perchè non brava.
> Un tempo i soldi venivano dal pubblico e dalle proprietà
> ...



Esatto. E il Milan con la Superlega ha ricavi potenziali superiori a chiunque in Italia e inferiori forse solo al Real all’estero. Non piace neanche a me la piega che sta prendendo ma era pressoché inevitabile con l’aumento del giro d’affari.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere pragmatici.
> 
> Nel calcio vince chi ha i soldi. Esistono eccezioni, ma il real non ha 13 coppe perchè bravo e la Fiorentina zero perchè non brava.
> Un tempo i soldi venivano dal pubblico e dalle proprietà
> ...



I soldi vengono *sempre *dai tifosi, *sempre*.

Solo che adesso, invece che darne un po' tutti, li concentreremo ancora di più nella manine ( manone ) di pochi.

Ma è lo specchio della società.

Sarebbe stata molto meglio un campionato Europeo con Serie A, B, C , D.

Dove alla D poteva arrivare chiunque facendo bene nella propria nazione.

Ma cosi, a numero chiuso, boh, mi sembra una cakata mangia soldi per i soliti noti e basta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Real sarà sempre in finale, per l'avversaria se la giocheranno a turno gli altri due vice-presidenti.



La NBA fu fondata a NEW YORK su spinta del proprietario dei Knicks.
Non mi sembra che la storia dica che ci sia una relazione tra ci crea e guida e chi vince.

La lega, come tutte le leghe chiuse del mondo, dopo poco tempo si doterà di un commissioner eletto da tutti i membri fondatori.

Batti su un punto che non esiste


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. E il Milan con la Superlega ha ricavi potenziali superiori a chiunque in Italia e inferiori forse solo al Real all’estero. Non piace neanche a me la piega che sta prendendo ma era pressoché inevitabile con l’aumento del giro d’affari.



Potremmo anche restare a S.Siro e ristrutturarlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La NBA fu fondata a NEW YORK su spinta del proprietario dei Knicks.
> Non mi sembra che la storia dica che ci sia una relazione tra ci crea e guida e chi vince.
> 
> La lega, come tutte le leghe chiuse del mondo, dopo poco tempo si doterà di un commissioner eletto da tutti i membri fondatori.
> ...



Schifo assolutamente il modello NBA e americano con cui mi fai sempre il termine di paragone, il problema alla base è questo.
Non ci troviamo per questo motivo. 

Non so chi fosse il proprietario dei Knicks, che genere di uomo o imprenditore fosse, non ho cultura sportiva di questo tipo.
Ma sono assolutamente informato su chi siano Florentino Perez e Andrea Agnelli. Senza questi due con le pezze al fondoschiena, oggi non avremmo avuto questa notizia così irruenta. Magari tra cinque anni, con più raziocinio, compromessi, buonsenso e meditazione, ma non oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Potremmo anche restare a S.Siro e ristrutturarlo.



Questo sì, ma non so se converrebbe.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I soldi vengono *sempre *dai tifosi, *sempre*.
> 
> Solo che adesso, invece che darne un po' tutti, li concentreremo ancora di più nella manine ( manone ) di pochi.
> 
> ...



Adesso (con i social) ancora di più.
Per questo non ha più senso far competere realtà globali come Real, Juve, UTD con realtà locali come Murcia o Benevento.

Ma di base il problema è che non è accettabile che una fetta così grande del fatturato di una società dipenda da un mm di fuorigioco, da un tiro sul palo e da una decisione arbitrale. 
Ti immagini una Mercedes (fatturato 172 miliardi di euro) che dovesse far dipendere metà del suo fatturato (86 miliardi di euro) dal fatto che a Imola durante il GP dell'emilia Romagna piova o meno e quindi le sue macchine perfette vadano fuori strada?

Non è più accettabile a livello aziendale questa incertezza con così grandi cifre in ballo.

L'unica alternativa possibile sarebbe creare un vero e serio limite di spesa ben al di sotto dei ricavi medi.
Se ad esempio imponi che nessuna tra cartellini e ingaggi possa spendere oltre 100 milioni di euro. Anche disastri sportivi non si tradurrebbero in disastri economici.
Ma legalmente come lo imponi ciò? E' impossibile farlo senza che le squadre firmino un contratto come parti di una lega.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo sì, ma non so se converrebbe.



Bentornato


----------



## luigi61 (19 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici? Sarà un calcio in cui conteranno solo le 5 gare finali della superlega. Tutto il resto non conterà più niente, serie A compresa.
> Sai che interesse vedere Milan-Real Madrid tanto anche chi la vince e arriva primo poi si deve fare i playoff.
> Contano le partite che pesano, non le amichevoli o quasi...
> 
> ...



Amico tifoso Jacky "dico" o meglio sostengo soltanto ciò che, a mio parere, è evidente inconfutabile (maggiori introiti) ma soprattutto ineludibile; ovviamente può non piacere ma restano le evidenze sopracitate


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Succederà gradualmente, è inevitabile. Non pronti via domattina.



Sarebbe potuto succedere gradualmente se non avessero agito da bulletti di quartiere falsando il finale di tutti i maggiori campionati europeri e di E.L. e C.L.

Si poteva discuterne e anche forzare una competizione simile volendo, ma modi e tempi sono talmente sbagliati, talmente irrispettosi per chi "resta indietro" che ci si è tirati la zappa sui piedi ancor prima di iniziare. Atteggiamento da mafiosi di chi ha aperto la breccia.


----------



## luigi61 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bentornato


Ecco appunto...dove eri finito? Pensavo avessi cambiato squadra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Schifo assolutamente il modello NBA e americano con cui mi fai sempre il termine di paragone, il problema alla base è questo.
> Non ci troviamo per questo motivo.
> 
> Non so chi fosse il proprietario dei Knicks, che genere di uomo o imprenditore fosse, non ho cultura sportiva di questo tipo.
> Ma sono assolutamente informato su chi siano Florentino Perez e Andrea Agnelli. Senza questi due con le pezze al fondoschiena, oggi non avremmo avuto questa notizia così irruenta. Magari tra cinque anni, con più raziocinio, compromessi, buonsenso e meditazione, ma non oggi.



Schifi il modello americano che permette a quasi tutti quelli che partecipano di competere e poi ti lamenti che il sistema Europeo è mafioso e tutto viene aggiustato.

Forse ti converrebbe fare una revisione su cosa c'è di buono e cosa no di ogni realtà.
Nessuna cosa è buona o negativa in toto.
Il modello delle leghe pro americane e in generale il modello di sport americano (molto legato alle scuole e alle università), ha tantissimi punti positivi (così come qualcuno negativo). Criticarlo in quanto "un'americanata" non è obbiettivo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bentornato



Ciao zio, grazie.


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Adesso (con i social) ancora di più.
> Per questo non ha più senso far competere realtà globali come Real, Juve, UTD con realtà locali come Murcia o Benevento.
> 
> Ma di base il problema è che non è accettabile che una fetta così grande del fatturato di una società dipenda da un mm di fuorigioco, da un tiro sul palo e da una decisione arbitrale.
> ...



Dai vari comunicati usciti fino ad ora sembra che si vada in questa direzione, per dire da quello di JP Morgan che finanzierà in parte la superlega esce: "Inoltre, il torneo sarà costruito su una base finanziaria sostenibile con tutti i Club Fondatori che aderiscono ad un quadro di spesa"


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sarebbe potuto succedere gradualmente se non avessero agito da bulletti di quartiere falsando il finale di tutti i maggiori campionati europeri e di E.L. e C.L.
> 
> Si poteva discuterne e anche forzare una competizione simile volendo, ma modi e tempi sono talmente sbagliati, talmente irrispettosi per chi "resta indietro" che ci si è tirati la zappa sui piedi ancor prima di iniziare. Atteggiamento da mafiosi di chi ha aperto la breccia.



In realtà è una risposta alla riforma proposta dalla UEFA per EL / CL che verrà presentata oggi, dove la UEFA va nella direzione opposta dello spettacolo e di quello che vorrebbero i grandi club..

Per fare un paragone la Uefa in questo momento pensa di essere il padrone del pallone e lo vuole riformare a suo modo, ma la uefa senza questi 12/15 club è davvero il proprietario del pallone?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici? Sarà un calcio in cui conteranno solo le 5 gare finali della superlega. Tutto il resto non conterà più niente, serie A compresa.
> Sai che interesse vedere Milan-Real Madrid tanto anche chi la vince e arriva primo poi si deve fare i playoff.
> Contano le partite che pesano, non le amichevoli o quasi...
> 
> ...



La stessa cosa avresti potuto dirla con il sistema attuale fino all'arrivo dell'eliminazione diretta della CL.

L'interesse travalicherà la mere "necessità" di classifica.
Vediamo Milan-Liverpool, prima giornata di Super League a San Siro davanti ad 80.000 spettatori che si sono accaparrati, sgomitando, i biglietti e vedremo se "non avrà alcun interesse".


----------



## luigi61 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La stessa cosa avresti potuto dirla con il sistema attuale fino all'arrivo dell'eliminazione diretta della CL.
> 
> L'interesse travalicherà la mere "necessità" di classifica.
> Vediamo Milan-Liverpool, prima giornata di Super League a San Siro davanti ad 80.000 spettatori che si sono accaparrati, sgomitando, i biglietti e vedremo se "non avrà alcun interesse".



Perché? non sarebbe la stessa cosa vedere alla prima giornata dell'ex c.l un bel Milan- Molde????
P.S c'è qualcosa che non quadra.....sono completamente d'accordo su tutto ciò che hai scritto fino ad ora in merito...bravo Zio!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La stessa cosa avresti potuto dirla con il sistema attuale fino all'arrivo dell'eliminazione diretta della CL.
> 
> L'interesse travalicherà la mere "necessità" di classifica.
> Vediamo Milan-Liverpool, prima giornata di Super League a San Siro davanti ad 80.000 spettatori che si sono accaparrati, sgomitando, i biglietti e vedremo se "non avrà alcun interesse".



Si,e poi vorrei rivedere gli stessi tifosi dopo 3-4 partite,quando il Milan (o qualunque altra squadra) sarà già fuori dai giochi.
O vorrei rivederli la "stagione" successiva,80.000 persone sgomitare per delle amichevoli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> In realtà è una risposta alla riforma proposta dalla UEFA per EL / CL che verrà presentata oggi, dove la UEFA va nella direzione opposta dello spettacolo e di quello che vorrebbero i grandi club..
> 
> Per fare un paragone la Uefa in questo momento pensa di essere il padrone del pallone e lo vuole riformare a suo modo, ma la uefa senza questi 12/15 club è davvero il proprietario del pallone?



Con la UEFA ci sono 3 punti di contrasto difficilmente superabili:

1) Chi ha grandi impegni di spesa a lungo termine deve avere la garanzia di partecipazione alle manifestazioni che distribuiscono la maggior parte dei ricavi. Quindi necessità di partecipazione per diritto "storico".

2) Il numero di partite garantite epotenziali. La nuova SL garantisce minimo 18 date e massimo 25. La Nuova CL garantisce minimo 8 gare... 8/18 = sono il 44% di quelle garantite dalla SL

3) L'appeal degli avversari. Delle 8 partite garantite 2 sono contro avversari di quarta fascia, due contro quelli di terza due e solo 4 partite contro avversari di prima e seconda fascia. La SL ha 18 partite garantite con avversari di questo livello invece di 4.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,e poi vorrei rivedere gli stessi tifosi dopo 3-4 partite,quando il Milan (o qualunque altra squadra) sarà già fuori dai giochi.
> O vorrei rivederli la "stagione" successiva,80.000 persone sgomitare per delle amichevoli



Con il quinto posto sei in pieno nei giochi. quinto su 10. per avere il quinto posto fuori portata serve uno squilibrio tra le partecipanti che è impossibile si realizzi distribuendo i ricavi in modo equo. Al limite qualcuno sarà fuori dai giochi alla quindicesima giornata, non certo alla quinta.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con la UEFA ci sono 3 punti di contrasto difficilmente superabili:
> 
> 1) Chi ha grandi impegni di spesa a lungo termine deve avere la garanzia di partecipazione alle manifestazioni che distribuiscono la maggior parte dei ricavi. Quindi necessità di partecipazione per diritto "storico".
> 
> ...


Il punto di contrasto è uno solo: 400 milioni solo per la partecipazione VS poco più di 100 per la vincitrice; tra i 7 e i 10 miliardi di fatturato VS 1,5 miliardi.
Come scrivevo già tempo fa, con queste cifre i club hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico.
Dopo le prevedibili minacce, la UEFA si metterà al tavolo con i "ribelli" per stabilire la quota di ricavi per le federazioni nazionali e l'introduzione di qualche wild card(per la vincitrice del principale torneo UEFA in primis).


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Schifo assolutamente il modello NBA e americano con cui mi fai sempre il termine di paragone, il problema alla base è questo.
> Non ci troviamo per questo motivo.
> 
> Non so chi fosse il proprietario dei Knicks, che genere di uomo o imprenditore fosse, non ho cultura sportiva di questo tipo.
> Ma sono assolutamente informato su chi siano Florentino Perez e Andrea Agnelli.* Senza questi due con le pezze al fondoschiena*, oggi non avremmo avuto questa notizia così irruenta. Magari tra cinque anni, con più raziocinio, compromessi, buonsenso e meditazione, ma non oggi.



Tutti i top club sono con le pezze al cul0 oggi col covid..gli stipendi fagocitano tutto e questa lezione ha mostrato come è debole il sistema..i top club vogliono, giustamente, organizzarsi in un modello che possono controllare e che gli generi un introito continuo


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sarebbe potuto succedere gradualmente se non avessero agito da bulletti di quartiere falsando il finale di tutti i maggiori campionati europeri e di E.L. e C.L.
> 
> Si poteva discuterne e anche forzare una competizione simile volendo, ma modi e tempi sono talmente sbagliati, talmente irrispettosi per chi "resta indietro" che ci si è tirati la zappa sui piedi ancor prima di iniziare. Atteggiamento da mafiosi di chi ha aperto la breccia.



Ragazzi non conosciamo i retroscena. Si parla di questa lega da tanto tempo ed è probabile che ci sia stata una contrattazione forte tra club e uefa. Quest'ultima probabilmente non si è piegata alle richieste e ad i club è rimasta solo l'ipotesi dell'atto di forza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutti i top club sono con le pezze al cul0 oggi col covid..gli stipendi fagocitano tutto e questa lezione ha mostrato come è debole il sistema..i top club vogliono, giustamente, organizzarsi in un modello che possono controllare e che gli generi un introito continuo



Hai centrato il punto


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sarebbe potuto succedere gradualmente se non avessero agito da bulletti di quartiere falsando il finale di tutti i maggiori campionati europeri e di E.L. e C.L.
> 
> Si poteva discuterne e anche forzare una competizione simile volendo, ma modi e tempi sono talmente sbagliati, talmente irrispettosi per chi "resta indietro" che ci si è tirati la zappa sui piedi ancor prima di iniziare. Atteggiamento da mafiosi di chi ha aperto la breccia.



Un cambiamento del genere non potrà mai essere e non poteva essere graduale. La Superlega è creabile solo spaccando il mondo del calcio e scontrandosi con la UEFA, che da parte sua si è sempre opposta fermamente senza ascoltare le ragioni dei top club.

Questo della superlega è un discorso che va avanti da 20 anni eh.... mica hanno deciso stanotte.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh si, non vedo l' ora.
> 
> Raiola si comprerà il Colosseo, Agnelli's strapperanno da Exor utili con un altro zero dietro, finalmente potremo dare 20/30 milioni netti al Donnarumma di turno.
> 
> Questa Superlega migliorerà il calcio!



Sugli Agnelli e sui Donnarumma sarà sicuramente così, sui Raiola non credo proprio....Alla fine le squadre che conteranno saranno 15/20 ed i procuratori dovranno lavorare sempre con quelle altrimenti sono fuori dal giro....c'è poco da fare i fighi o richieste stratosferiche di commissioni....è un attimo essere fuori da quello che conta...


----------



## Prealpi (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sugli Agnelli e sui Donnarumma sarà sicuramente così, sui Raiola non credo proprio....Alla fine le squadre che conteranno saranno 15/20 ed i procuratori dovranno lavorare sempre con quelle altrimenti sono fuori dal giro....c'è poco da fare i fighi o richieste stratosferiche di commissioni....è un attimo essere fuori da quello che conta...



Esatto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html


Eh ma è amorale, dobbiamo dividere questi soldi con Lotirchio, De Laurentiis, Perc(ul)assi. Infatti li dobbiamo ringraziare degli arbitraggi che subiamo ogni anno, che estromettono il Milan dalla Champions in loro favore... 
A me della moralità non frega niente in questo caso, sarò cinico ma homo homini lupus. Soprattutto verso chi in questi anni si è crogiolato sulle nostre disgrazie.


----------



## mark (19 Aprile 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma già ti sei scordato il doppio confronto di poche settimane fa contro il Manchester UTD? O non lo hai visto?
> 
> Eppure noi siamo ora il Milan dei leao meravigliao dei salamoia e dei castellucci... come vengono definiti nel forum.
> Se non fosse stato per l'arbitraggio osceno in casa loro che hanno annullato un gol regolarissimo a Kessie noi saremmo volati fino alla finale..........
> ...



Per questo la gente guarderà le partite per vedere giocare a calcio, per lo spettacolo. Perchè le squadre non si difenderanno 90 minuti per poter vincere 1 a 0 come succede ora in Italia, ma giocheranno apertamente. Altrimenti perchè la gente guarda le partite di NBA o NFL della regular season? Perchè gli piace lo sport che vedono.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Per questo la gente guarderà le partite per vedere giocare a calcio, per lo spettacolo. Perchè le squadre non si difenderanno 90 minuti per poter vincere 1 a 0 come succede ora in Italia, ma giocheranno apertamente. Altrimenti perchè la gente guarda le partite di NBA o NFL della regular season? Perchè gli piace lo sport che vedono.



La regular season NBA è spesso inguardabile, anche perchè per un LA - New Jesrsey c'è un Minnesota - Detroit che equivale a Spezia - Crotone. Attenzione a non fare la fine dello Spezia di Superlega


----------



## nybreath (19 Aprile 2021)

Personalmente ho sempre pensato che UEFA e FIFA sono tra le associazioni piu schifose, corrotte e inutili al mondo, non solo per lo sport. Di base non portano niente al calcio e anzi rompono solo le scatole, con ste assurdita varie come FFP, ora una CL a 36 squadre, il mondiale in QTAR con 50 gradi e chissa cos altro.

Non so come andrà sta cosa, ma non poteva succedere che i club non si ribellassero e cominciassero a far capire che sono loro che fanno fare i soldi alla uefa e non il contrario. 

Rompete le scatole ai club con ste menate alla FFP e tutte le decisioni che prendete da soli, e allora fatevi i tornei senza le squadre principali che vi fanno fare i soldi, vedete quanto durate.

Per me che i club vogliano dare un messaggio del genere a FIFA e UEFA é la cosa piu probabile.


----------



## mark (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La regular season NBA è spesso inguardabile, anche perchè per un LA - New Jesrsey c'è un Minnesota - Detroit che equivale a Spezia - Crotone. Attenzione a non fare la fine dello Spezia di Superlega



Perchè ci sono molti meno fenomeni, ma il calcio ha un bacino di giocatori tale che si potrebbero vedere sempre partite di altissimo livello.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un cambiamento del genere non potrà mai essere e non poteva essere graduale. La Superlega è creabile solo spaccando il mondo del calcio e scontrandosi con la UEFA, che da parte sua si è sempre opposta fermamente senza ascoltare le ragioni dei top club.
> 
> Questo della superlega è un discorso che va avanti da 20 anni eh.... mica hanno deciso stanotte.



Sì ma uscire a metà aprile a ridosso del mese e mezzo decisivo in tutte le competizioni dite quello che volete ma è una forzatura inaccettabile, una mancanza di rispetto verso tutti i club coinvolti nei maggiori campionati. Ci si è inimicati l'intero sistema prima ancora di avviarsi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sugli Agnelli e sui Donnarumma sarà sicuramente così, sui Raiola non credo proprio....Alla fine le squadre che conteranno saranno 15/20 ed i procuratori dovranno lavorare sempre con quelle altrimenti sono fuori dal giro....c'è poco da fare i fighi o richieste stratosferiche di commissioni....è un attimo essere fuori da quello che conta...



Pensiamo se la Superlega istituisse il meccanismo delle "scelte" per i giocatori fuori dalla Super League.
C'è poco da fare aste. o viene da me. oppure resta nelle competizioni UEFA con il loro budget.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un cambiamento del genere non potrà mai essere e non poteva essere graduale. La Superlega è creabile solo spaccando il mondo del calcio e scontrandosi con la UEFA, che da parte sua si è sempre opposta fermamente senza ascoltare le ragioni dei top club.
> 
> Questo della superlega è un discorso che va avanti da 20 anni eh.... mica hanno deciso stanotte.



Il covid ha dato il motivo per rompere gli indugi...la SL era nell'aria da anni, ma ripeto se TUTTI i top club la vogliono il motivo è uno solo: il calcio di oggi sta stufando tutti

Sta gente vede avanti 10 anni, ringraziamo che noi ci siamo dentro, se speravamo nel cambio epocale o di tornare nell'elite pascolando nel 4° campionato europeo che ormai seguono manco più gli italiani stavamo freschi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pensiamo se la Superlega istituisse il meccanismo delle "scelte" per i giocatori fuori dalla Super League.
> C'è poco da fare aste. o viene da me. oppure resta nelle competizioni UEFA con il loro budget.



Io sono CERTO che sarà una competizione equa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La regular season NBA è spesso inguardabile, anche perchè per un LA - New Jesrsey c'è un Minnesota - Detroit che equivale a Spezia - Crotone. Attenzione a non fare la fine dello Spezia di Superlega



Detroit ha vinto con due cicli diversi l'anello NBA nei tempi moderni.
Ti sei risposto.
un anno potrai anche essere la Detroit derelitta di turno (posso ricordarvi le nostre ultime stagioni in serie A). Ma poi competi anche per vincere.
Se non c'è vantaggio nel fare tanking come in NBA difficilmente vedremo squadre che giocano " a perdere".


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Aprile 2021)

Io so solo che come stanno le cose in questo momento la champions non potremmo giocarcela nemmeno tra 10 anni...forse non ci accorgiamo che la serie A oggi è come la premier league degli anni 90. I giocatori forti, i veri campioni non giocano in italia...a meno che non abbiano 35 anni. Con la superlega magari impiegheremo qualche anno, ma saremmo comunque nell'elite del calcio. E io non dovrò più vedere il portiere del benevento che pareggia al 90esimo


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. E il Milan con la Superlega ha ricavi potenziali superiori a chiunque in Italia e inferiori forse solo al Real all’estero. Non piace neanche a me la piega che sta prendendo ma era pressoché inevitabile con l’aumento del giro d’affari.



Grande AC MILAN, ben tornato....

Sono contento che hai cambiato idea... ti ricordi cosa ti dicevo??

I tempi cambiano, anche il calcio deve cambiare, a maggior ragione col COVID.

Abbiamo stadi chiusi da un anno, pagliacci che vogliono 12 mln di euro a stagione e noi come possiamo crescere? In nessun modo.
Se facessero le cose per bene, la Superlega sarebbe più equa e democratica della Champions e metterebbe regole serie, non le pagliacciate del ffp con le plusvalenze farlocche.

Scusatemi, ma se 20 persone hanno gli stessi interessi e fondano una società... lo fanno per raggiungere gli stessi obiettivi, non per fregarsi tra loro.

Il precursore fu Berlusconi, spiace che ora ci siano Agnelli e Perez... ma è la vita....


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Detroit ha vinto con due cicli diversi l'anello NBA nei tempi moderni.
> Ti sei risposto.
> un anno potrai anche essere la Detroit derelitta di turno (posso ricordarvi le nostre ultime stagioni in serie A). Ma poi competi anche per vincere.
> Se non c'è vantaggio nel fare tanking come in NBA difficilmente vedremo squadre che giocano " a perdere".



Zosimo, non è una offesa per gli altri utenti, ma quando si parla di NBA o si parla cognitio causae o si tace.
E poi Zosimo chi non la segue non capisce una cosa: i palazzetti erano sempre sempre pieni e ogni franchigia aveva bei giocatori o progetti di rebuilding in corso ad esempio. Ora anche la NBA è cambiata, si vuole vincere a tutti i costi e sono aumentate le distorsioni (buyout).

MA chi segue la NBA sa che negli ultimi 10 anni ci sono stati 6 vincitori diversi. 6


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che come stanno le cose in questo momento la champions non potremmo giocarcela nemmeno tra 10 anni...forse non ci accorgiamo che la serie A oggi è come la premier league degli anni 90. I giocatori forti, i veri campioni non giocano in italia...a meno che non abbiano 35 anni. Con la superlega magari impiegheremo qualche anno, ma saremmo comunque nell'elite del calcio. E io non dovrò più vedere il portiere del benevento che pareggia al 90esimo



Che poi è una gran figata il pareggio del portiere del Benevento, così come era democratica anche la vittoria del Messina neopromosso nel 2004 a San Siro contro il Milan di Sheva...
Ma il calcio non può più andare avanti così, nessuno si è dato una svegliata, la palla è passata direttamente ai clubs.


----------



## Giangy (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Ma strano che non ci sia il PSG, e nessuna francese nella Superlega, almeno dai club partecipanti non ho letto nulla... non dico solo il PSG, ma non ho letto proprio nessun club francese, come Lille, Marsiglia, o Lione. Mancherebbero anche le pochissime big olandesi, come Ajax, AZ, PSV, e le portoghesi come Benfica, Porto, Sporting.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che come stanno le cose in questo momento la champions non potremmo giocarcela nemmeno tra 10 anni...forse non ci accorgiamo che la serie A oggi è come la premier league degli anni 90. I giocatori forti, i veri campioni non giocano in italia...a meno che non abbiano 35 anni. Con la superlega magari impiegheremo qualche anno, ma saremmo comunque nell'elite del calcio. E io non dovrò più vedere il portiere del benevento che pareggia al 90esimo



Quindi ti perderesti proprio il bello del calcio.
Perchè sono proprio questi momenti che racchiudono tutta la sua essenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La regular season NBA è spesso inguardabile, anche perchè per un LA - New Jesrsey c'è un Minnesota - Detroit che equivale a Spezia - Crotone. Attenzione a non fare la fine dello Spezia di Superlega



Si occhio anche a fare paragoni tra questo torneo e l'NBA che in un anno si giocano 2500 partite


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere pragmatici.
> 
> Nel calcio vince chi ha i soldi. Esistono eccezioni, ma il real non ha 13 coppe perchè bravo e la Fiorentina zero perchè non brava.
> Un tempo i soldi venivano dal pubblico e dalle proprietà
> ...



Il punto focale e fondamentale di tutto il discorso è pianificazione.
Io so che incasserò 5 e se voglio spendo 5 non posso permettermi di spendere soldi che non so se incasserò.
La SL va in questa direzione, soldi, tantissimi soldi cash garantiti ogni anno.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Zosimo, non è una offesa per gli altri utenti, ma quando si parla di NBA o si parla cognitio causae o si tace.
> E poi Zosimo chi non la segue non capisce una cosa: i palazzetti erano sempre sempre pieni e ogni franchigia aveva bei giocatori o progetti di rebuilding in corso ad esempio. Ora anche la NBA è cambiata, si vuole vincere a tutti i costi e sono aumentate le distorsioni (buyout).
> 
> MA chi segue la NBA sa che negli ultimi 10 anni ci sono stati 6 vincitori diversi. 6



Mi sento tirato in causa e, onestamente, so di che cosa parlo. La citazione di Zosimo su Detroit purtroppo non è più attuale, parliamo di 20 anni fa; la NBA è cambiata molto, purtroppo Detroit (o gli small market) hanno ridotto notevolmente le possibilità di vincere, l'NBA non è più quella, purtroppo, in cui tutti hanno le stesse possibilità di vincere. Perchè puoi fare tutti i rebuilding che vuoi ma se poi i 4/5 top si mettono d'accordo per giocare insieme a LA o Miami, l'equilibrio va a farsi benedire. Boston, Cleveland, in parte GSW hanno vinto perchè i top player han deciso di giocare lì rinunciando anche a qualche dollaro, non più per l'equilibrio delle regole NBA. In questo la Super lega rischia di essere fin da subito l'NBA attuale, non quella dei nostri padri. Spero di aver risposto con cognitio causae


----------



## Prealpi (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pensiamo se la Superlega istituisse il meccanismo delle "scelte" per i giocatori fuori dalla Super League.
> C'è poco da fare aste. o viene da me. oppure resta nelle competizioni UEFA con il loro budget.



Una riforma del genere sarebbe auspicabile e perfetta


----------



## luigi61 (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sono CERTO che sarà una competizione equa




Ma certo!!! È interesse primario di tutti i club componenti la superlega che il torneo sia il più bello spettacolare ed equilibrato possibile; ciò si traduce , visto le ingenti risorse che saranno a disposizione, in una bella sferzata a fare investimenti x rafforzare le rose che nel nostro caso è ORO COLATO! È quanto di meglio potesse accaderci equivale in pratica ad un ricchissimo cambio di proprietà senza dover piu sottostare alle rigide regole dei corrotti parrucconi dell'uefa che ad oggi facevano valere le loro regolette a loro piacimento e per chi decidevano loro e il loro finto sporco ffp


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Mi sento tirato in causa e, onestamente, so di che cosa parlo. La citazione di Zosimo su Detroit purtroppo non è più attuale, parliamo di 20 anni fa; la NBA è cambiata molto, purtroppo Detroit (o gli small market) hanno ridotto notevolmente le possibilità di vincere, l'NBA non è più quella, purtroppo, in cui tutti hanno le stesse possibilità di vincere. Perchè puoi fare tutti i rebuilding che vuoi ma se poi i 4/5 top si mettono d'accordo per giocare insieme a LA o Miami, l'equilibrio va a farsi benedire. Boston, Cleveland, in parte GSW hanno vinto perchè i top player han deciso di giocare lì rinunciando anche a qualche dollaro, non più per l'equilibrio delle regole NBA. In questo la Super lega rischia di essere fin da subito l'NBA attuale, non quella dei nostri padri. Spero di aver risposto con cognitio causae



Ma non ce l'avevo direttamente con te, quanto con chi parla senza sapere le cose.
In tanti oggi stanno parlando di Eurolega e NBA senza saperne nulla, ho anche scritto che non era una offese e se tu ne sai allora sì che possiamo instaurare un confronto.

La NBA è peggiorata tanto negli ultimi anni, se non mesi a causa dei Nets... ma rimane una lega in cui uno small market come OKC ha fatto miracoli per un decennio, in cui San Antonio ha creato una dinastia con oculatezza, in cui GSW ha vinto il primo anello e fatto il record 73-9 con Curry-Thompson-Green. Ha tanti difetti e li sta mostrando come non mai, ma è ancora un signor prodotto.... guarda anche Miami che è riuscita ad arrivare alle finals 2020 giocando un gran basket a mio avviso.

Hai risposto alla grande, ma non dovevi sentirti tirato in causa, io non volevo offendere nessuno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2021)

quindi Financial Fair Play nel bidone dell'immondizia almeno per quest'anno?


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2021)

ma la finiamo di fare sto paragone del menga con l'Nba dove esiste il draft e il salary cup? peraltro questo non sta comunque impedendo la creazione di super team a tavolino. figuriamoci cosa accadrà con questa porcata di competizione.


----------



## sacchino (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Va bene, mi aspetto una campagna acquisti faraonica però.
> Perché se l'intenzione è quella di andare a Madrid o a Londra con capitone turco e salamino titolari allora possono andare a farsi friggere



Più che campagna acquisti dovremo fare le selezioni stile GF ci sarà la coda di calciatori per venirla a giocare.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma la finiamo di fare sto paragone del menga con l'Nba dove esiste il draft e il salary cup? peraltro questo non sta comunque impedendo la creazione di super team a tavolino. figuriamoci cosa accadrà con questa porcata di competizione.



Per me finirà che gli sceicchi si compreranno il Milan intero senza alcun paletto e lo metteranno a giocare l' inutile Ligue 1 al posto del PSG


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si certo, ma i nuovi non verranno presi a caso. Ci vorrà un pochino di tempo per vedere per esempio uno come Koulibaly che andra al Napoli a chiedere di essere ceduto.
> 
> Sarà abbastanza veloce ma comunque graduale secondo me.



mah...
già stamattina forse la metà dei calciatori avrà chiesto info.

e per chiesto info intendo "vendimi grazie ad una di quelle 12".


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Cmq un risvolto positivo in ambito nazionale ci sarà (se Inter Juve e Milan ci giocheranno):
zitti zitti tutti alla fine andranno allo stadio per vedere asseriti fenomeni che giocheranno nelle squadre della Superlega... e tutte le altre squadre sportivamente li odieranno e giocheranno, finalmente, alla morte.
Senza giocatori in panchina da preservare per il turno infrasettimanale... potrebbe essere la volta buona che Atalanta/Napoli/Roma vincono il campionato.


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I soldi vengono *sempre *dai tifosi, *sempre*.
> 
> Solo che adesso, invece che darne un po' tutti, li concentreremo ancora di più nella manine ( manone ) di pochi.
> 
> ...



I soldi veri lo tolgono dalle mani della Uefa e li danno ai club. Chiedamoci come mai il Milan magari arrivando terzo quest'anno e facendo il miracolo arrivando agli ottavi di CL prende tipo 60 milioni mentre con la Superlega ne prende 300.

Per Sassuolo, Verona, ecc. non cambia nulla.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere pragmatici.
> 
> Nel calcio vince chi ha i soldi.


E' il caso dell'Inter che, per concorrere per lo scudetto, in due anni ha aumentato i debiti in maniera insostenibile, uscendo però dalla champions e dalla EL in un colpo solo, dunque indebitandosi per una competitività apparente, visto che non vale nemmeno l'EL come portato calcistico.

Adesso però i nodi economici stavano venendo al pettine. 
E invece no. Con questo trucchetto della superlega l'Inter si piglia lo scudetto, e senza conseguenze finanziarie, dato che verrà investita di soldi.

I tifosi Milan esultano a tutto questo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> I soldi veri lo tolgono dalle mani della Uefa e li danno ai club. Chiedamoci come mai il Milan magari arrivando terzo quest'anno e facendo il miracolo arrivando agli ottavi di CL prende tipo 60 milioni mentre con la Superlega ne prende 300.
> 
> Per Sassuolo, Verona, ecc. non cambia nulla.



LOL

Credici, i soldi in più arriveranno dalle tue/nostre tasche.


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Mi sento tirato in causa e, onestamente, so di che cosa parlo. La citazione di Zosimo su Detroit purtroppo non è più attuale, parliamo di 20 anni fa; la NBA è cambiata molto, purtroppo Detroit (o gli small market) hanno ridotto notevolmente le possibilità di vincere, l'NBA non è più quella, purtroppo, in cui tutti hanno le stesse possibilità di vincere. Perchè puoi fare tutti i rebuilding che vuoi ma se poi i 4/5 top si mettono d'accordo per giocare insieme a LA o Miami, l'equilibrio va a farsi benedire. Boston, Cleveland, in parte GSW hanno vinto perchè i top player han deciso di giocare lì rinunciando anche a qualche dollaro, non più per l'equilibrio delle regole NBA. In questo la Super lega rischia di essere fin da subito l'NBA attuale, non quella dei nostri padri. Spero di aver risposto con cognitio causae



Due anni fa ha vinto Toronto, GS ha fatto un ciclo con i giocatori cresciuti in casa non era certo un Big Market.

Per me l'equilibrio che ha voluto l'NBA ha influito tantissimo, poi vabbè negli ultimi 10 anni chi ha Lebron parte con un ottima possibilità di vincere.

L'


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo sì, ma non so se converrebbe.



bentornato all'inferno  .
immaginavo più entusiasmo per la notizia.


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> Credici, i soldi in più arriveranno dalle tue/nostre tasche.



Oggi per vedere tutte le partite del Milan spendo 40 euro al mese. (now tv + dazn) non penso che spenderò un euro in più, diciamo che per vedere un Milan con un Halland o un Mbappe o un De Bruyne potrei spenderne al massimo 10 in più. Non certo 5 volte tanto.

Vedremo..... 

Comunque non penso che la Uefa sia schizzata in questo modo per difendere le mie/nostre tasche.... LOL


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bentornato all'inferno  .
> immaginavo più entusiasmo per la notizia.



Sono entusiasta soprattutto pensando a quello che ci avrebbe aspettato senza questa novità. Grazie per il bentornato.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> E' il caso dell'Inter che, per concorrere per lo scudetto, in due anni ha aumentato i debiti in maniera insostenibile, uscendo però dalla champions e dalla EL in un colpo solo, dunque indebitandosi per una competitività apparente, visto che non vale nemmeno l'EL come portato calcistico.
> 
> Adesso però i nodi economici stavano venendo al pettine.
> E invece no. Con questo trucchetto della superlega l'Inter si piglia lo scudetto, e senza conseguenze finanziarie, dato che verrà investita di soldi.
> ...



Questo è il rovescio della medaglia.
Chi ha permesso all'Inter tutto questo? Di comprare Hakimi e Lukaku coi pagherò? Io? Tu? No.. questo sistema farlocco che nessuno ha deciso di aggiustare e che ora vuole aggiustarsi da solo.

Sull'Inter hai fatto un esempio calzante, vale anche per la Juve... ma è così che va... la Superlega potrebbe azzerare in parte campanilismi fini a se stessi destinati a scomparire... i cugini ci faranno meno schifo..


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quindi Financial Fair Play nel bidone dell'immondizia almeno per quest'anno?



Veramente è già nel bidone dell'immondizia dall'anno scorso. E non esisterà più, così come era, neanche per le competizioni uefa


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma la finiamo di fare sto paragone del menga con l'Nba dove esiste il draft e il salary cup? peraltro questo non sta comunque impedendo la creazione di super team a tavolino. figuriamoci cosa accadrà con questa porcata di competizione.



Ma difatti nulla c'entra con nba. È l'esatta fotocopia in tutto e x tutto dell'eurolega e l'eurolega è tutto tranne una porcata


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente è già nel bidone dell'immondizia dall'anno scorso. E non esisterà più, così come era, neanche per le competizioni uefa



E ci mancherebbe altro che i club fondatori della Superlega dovessero andare in giro con gli Scamacca e Orsolini di turno (cosa che avremmo probabilmente dovuto fare sotto la UEFA, visto che quei parrucconi di melma la ti rompono le gonadi appena compri un giocatore forte, a meno che tu non abbia un cammelliere dietro, allora puoi fare quello che vuoi, anche fare sponsorizzazioni da 300 milioni).


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Cmq un risvolto positivo in ambito nazionale ci sarà (se Inter Juve e Milan ci giocheranno):
> zitti zitti tutti alla fine andranno allo stadio per vedere asseriti fenomeni che giocheranno nelle squadre della Superlega... e tutte le altre squadre sportivamente li odieranno e giocheranno, finalmente, alla morte.
> Senza giocatori in panchina da preservare per il turno infrasettimanale... potrebbe essere la volta buona che Atalanta/Napoli/Roma vincono il campionato.



A me fanno ridere i media italiani.
Arriva Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus—> Grandissimo, ne beneficerà tutto il calcio italiano, anche il Frosinone diventerà ricchissimo.
Arrivano 1,2 miliardi di euro per la sola partecipazione delle tre big alla Superlega—> verkognia, il calcio italiano è muortoh!!1!!1

Secondo me, basta questo per decidere da che parte stare...


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me fanno ridere i media italiani.
> Arriva Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus—> Grandissimo, ne beneficerà tutto il calcio italiano, anche il Frosinone diventerà ricchissimo.
> Arrivano 1,2 miliardi di euro per la sola partecipazione delle tre big alla Superlega—> verkognia, il calcio italiano è muortoh!!1!!1
> 
> Secondo me, basta questo per decidere da che parte stare...



Appunto, ma sono tutti risvolti che io, te, diavoloinme e altri abbiamo spesso evidenziato.

Ora i giornali itaglioti fanno la morale... ahahahah.. fino a ieri schiavi di Agnelli.
Ah, un'altra cosa: io che ho sky ma skifo skycalcio, ho detto che è stata vergognosa l'attribuzione dei diritti a DAZN e che qualcosa bolliva in pentola... già dal fatto di vendere il prodotto in streaming per soli 90 mln in più qualcosa io avevo intuito, nel senso che le squadre hanno le pezze al culo in maniera imbarazzante!! 

E la stampa nemmeno una parola fuori posto aveva detto della imposizione juve sui diritti TV...


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Appunto, ma sono tutti risvolti che io, te, diavoloinme e altri abbiamo spesso evidenziato.
> 
> Ora i giornali itaglioti fanno la morale... ahahahah.. fino a ieri schiavi di Agnelli.
> Ah, un'altra cosa: io che ho sky ma skifo skycalcio, ho detto che è stata vergognosa l'attribuzione dei diritti a DAZN e che qualcosa bolliva in pentola... già dal fatto di vendere il prodotto in streaming per soli 90 mln in più qualcosa io avevo intuito, nel senso che le squadre hanno le pezze al culo in maniera imbarazzante!!
> ...



La storia dei diritti tv mi incuriosisce. Qui, apparentemente, il cetriolone se l’è preso Sky Italia che ha perso la serie a, che con la Superlega nei prossimi anni a mio avviso aumenterebbe di valore, e si è presa la CL, che nei prossimi anni con la Superlega varrebbe molto molto molto meno.
Però Sky Italia fa parte di Sky group, che è britannico. E le squadre inglesi sono tra quelle che più hanno spinto.
Chissà che gioco politico c’è dietro...


----------



## mabadi (19 Aprile 2021)

se ci fosse un tetto ingaggi complessivo sarebbe l'ideale


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La storia dei diritti tv mi incuriosisce. Qui, apparentemente, il cetriolone se l’è preso Sky Italia che ha perso la serie a, che con la Superlega nei prossimi anni a mio avviso aumenterebbe di valore, e si è presa la CL, che nei prossimi anni con la Superlega varrebbe molto molto molto meno.
> Però Sky Italia fa parte di Sky group, che è britannico. E le squadre inglesi sono tra quelle che più hanno spinto.
> Chissà che gioco politico c’è dietro...



Qualcosa di grosso bolliva, a me la cosa è puzzata tantissimo e l'ho segnalato... molto strano tutto quello che è successo, ci sono dietro interessi e giochi politici enormi e a noi ad oggi ancora sconosciuti...

Tanto è vero che ieri si vociferava di DAZN anche sulla Superliga...

Non so come finirà, ad oggi è ancora troppo presto per fare previsioni.... ma che bello per Lotito e De Laurentiis


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> E' il caso dell'Inter che, per concorrere per lo scudetto, in due anni ha aumentato i debiti in maniera insostenibile, uscendo però dalla champions e dalla EL in un colpo solo, dunque indebitandosi per una competitività apparente, visto che non vale nemmeno l'EL come portato calcistico.
> 
> Adesso però i nodi economici stavano venendo al pettine.
> E invece no. *Con questo trucchetto della superlega l'Inter si piglia lo scudetto, e senza conseguenze finanziarie, dato che verrà investita di soldi.
> ...



Come tifoseria siamo sempre stati dei caproni ignoranti 
Non so se si vedrà l'immagine, ma loro sono dei VERI tifosi che pensano NON soltanto al benessera della loro squadra.
Invece ai nostri è bastato lo zuccherino dei 400 milioni per farli ribaltare tutti (la maggior parte) dalla sedia.








_""Imbarazzante. Come rappresentati dei tifosi siamo allibiti e ci opponiamo completamente a questa decisione di allestire una Superlega. La FSG (Fenway Sports Group, proprietaria del club NdR) ha ignorato i tifosi nella sua implacabile e avida ricerca di denaro. Il calcio è nostro, non suo. La società di calcio è nostra, non sua"_."


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (19 Aprile 2021)

i soldi ricavati non potranno essere spesi sul mercato, ma solo su strutture etc. mi sembra di aver percepito qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me fanno ridere i media italiani.
> Arriva Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus—> Grandissimo, ne beneficerà tutto il calcio italiano, anche il Frosinone diventerà ricchissimo.
> Arrivano 1,2 miliardi di euro per la sola partecipazione delle tre big alla Superlega—> verkognia, il calcio italiano è muortoh!!1!!1
> 
> Secondo me, basta questo per decidere da che parte stare...



C'è tanta paura di perdere il cortiletto del potere...


----------



## ignaxio (19 Aprile 2021)

Qualcuno mi spiega perché TUTTI i giornalisti delle maggiori testate sono contro? Qualcosa non torna.. secondo me perderanno qualche introito trasversale


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come tifoseria siamo sempre stati dei caproni ignoranti
> Non so se si vedrà l'immagine, ma loro sono dei VERI tifosi che pensano NON soltanto al benessera della loro squadra.
> Invece ai nostri è bastato lo zuccherino dei 400 milioni per farli ribaltare tutti (la maggior parte) dalla sedia.
> 
> ...



Ma quali VERI tifosi..i soliti 4 caproni che anche loro temono di perdere il cortiletto dove hanno potere coi club etc...i VERI tifosi sono tutti quelli che muovono soldi..anche in inghilterra gli hooligans si ritenevano i soli veri tifosi..una volta che invece li hanno buttati giù per il ce550 il calcio inglese ha preso il volo..noi stiamo ancora dietro "alle curve"?...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mah...
> già stamattina forse la metà dei calciatori avrà chiesto info.
> 
> e per chiesto info intendo "vendimi grazie ad una di quelle 12".



Non credo ad una reazione immediata sai, anche dal loro punto di vista penso che vogliano vedere come vanno le cose. Per ora per dire PSG e Bayern tra le altre non hanno aderito.

Penso che sia ancora una fase di attesa per tutti.

Ma una volta preso il via senza intoppi direi che il processo sarebbe inarrestabile. Gli out out dei giocatori me li aspetto piu avanti, non subito.

Subito casomai vedremo una estate tumultuosa per le campagne acquisti comunque, se è vero che la Superleague anticiperà 350 milioni a testa per i partecipanti e alcune come noi dobbiamo adeguarci in fretta ad un livello ben diverso al nostro attuale.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Aprile 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Personalmente ho sempre pensato che UEFA e FIFA sono tra le associazioni piu schifose, corrotte e inutili al mondo, non solo per lo sport. Di base non portano niente al calcio e anzi rompono solo le scatole, con ste assurdita varie come FFP, ora una CL a 36 squadre, il mondiale in QTAR con 50 gradi e chissa cos altro.
> 
> Non so come andrà sta cosa, ma non poteva succedere che i club non si ribellassero e cominciassero a far capire che sono loro che fanno fare i soldi alla uefa e non il contrario.
> 
> ...



Concordo. UEFA e FiFA poi negli ultimi anni non ne hanno beccata mezza. Il FFP è una porcheria con cui hanno per giunta fatto favoritismi (es. PSG) mentre massacravano altre... Con quale "nobile" scopo di facciata? Quello di evitare l'indebitamento dei club. Fantastico, vuoi evitare l'indebitamento? Intervieni su questi e lascia stare chi invece vuol metterci la grana! 
Oltretutto emanano un comunicato in cui si parla di fare crescere il mondo del calcio dalle piccole alle grandi, di redistribuzione ecc. Bene, allora perché non cominciate ad impedire le pratiche che portano fuori soldi dal sistema? Hanno distrutto i fondi (che acquistavano giocatori) per dare però tutto in mano agli agenti che che tra commissioni monstre e strategie per svincolare i giocatori non fanno altro che portare fuori soldi da questo sistema.
Gestioni veramente pessime. 

Metterei in evidenza altre due cose... 
1) Questa è una enorme spallata al FFP. Chi non è in regola con il FFP può giocare in campionato ma non può giocare le coppe europee UEFA. Questa non è una coppa della UEFA...
2) quanto varrebbero le squadre partecipanti alla SUPERLEGA se confermate le cifre di cui si parla?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2021)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perché TUTTI i giornalisti delle maggiori testate sono contro? Qualcosa non torna.. secondo me perderanno qualche introito trasversale



Credo pure io. Così come la politica, ci sarà un giro di soldi strano tra le istituzioni da far paura. Questa è una delle cose che quanto meno mi fa apprezzare la super lega. Che i soldi siano delle società che organizzano e partecipano all'evento e non dei baracconi che servono a finanziare certa gentaglia


----------



## Zenos (19 Aprile 2021)

I prezzi dei big quadruplicheranno insieme ai loro ingaggi. Quei 350 milioni in realtà saranno una 70 attuali.


----------



## Mika (19 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> I prezzi dei big quadruplicheranno insieme ai loro ingaggi. Quei 350 milioni in realtà saranno una 70 attuali.



Non se la superlega mette il salarycap, non sono fessi.


----------



## Mika (19 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Credo pure io. Così come la politica, ci sarà un giro di soldi strano tra le istituzioni da far paura. Questa è una delle cose che quanto meno mi fa apprezzare la super lega. Che i soldi siano delle società che organizzano e partecipano all'evento e non dei baracconi che servono a finanziare certa gentaglia



Ovvio che è così, politici e giornali qualcosa beccano. Dove ci sono i soldi c'è la politica.


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> I prezzi dei big quadruplicheranno insieme ai loro ingaggi. Quei 350 milioni in realtà saranno una 70 attuali.



Ma va più o meno sarà cosi, su base immediata:

Il fatturato del Real passa da 750 milioni ad 1 miliardo
La Juve da 500 a 750 milioni
Il Milan da 250 a 600.

Chi ci guadagna di più? Le cifre che ho messo sono indicative ovviamente.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Due anni fa ha vinto Toronto, GS ha fatto un ciclo con i giocatori cresciuti in casa non era certo un Big Market.
> 
> Per me l'equilibrio che ha voluto l'NBA ha influito tantissimo, poi vabbè negli ultimi 10 anni chi ha Lebron parte con un ottima possibilità di vincere.
> 
> L'



Eh ma nel caso della Superlega non si ha nemmeno l'appiglio del draft per riequilibrare un pò la situazione. 
A me, come credo quelli contrari alla superlega, è il fatto di non guadagnarsi il posto che ci fa un pò storcere il naso


----------



## Zenos (19 Aprile 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma va più o meno sarà cosi, su base immediata:
> 
> Il fatturato del Real passa da 750 milioni ad 1 miliardo
> La Juve da 500 a 750 milioni
> ...



Bisogna mettere in conto però anche i ricavi che deriveranno da Sponsor,diritti TV, marketing. La Juve per dirne una si presenta con CR7 e Dybala noi con Castillejo e Chalanoglu.


----------



## Marco T. (19 Aprile 2021)

Non riesco a capire come un tifoso dell calcio possa sperare che la Superlega sia fatta.
Sono convinto che sara la fine dell calcio. Gia il calcio dell ultimo decenio si sempre piu allontanato dall tifoso e guarda solo al dio denaro col la Superlega sarebbe la fine


----------



## malos (19 Aprile 2021)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire come un tifoso dell calcio possa sperare che la Superlega sia fatta.
> Sono convinto che sara la fine dell calcio. Gia il calcio dell ultimo decenio si sempre piu allontanato dall tifoso e guarda solo al dio denaro col la Superlega sarebbe la fine



Il calcio romantico quello che piaceva a noi è finito da un pezzo, dall'avvento di Tele+.


----------



## markjordan (19 Aprile 2021)

bene cosi'


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bisogna mettere in conto però anche i ricavi che deriveranno da Sponsor,diritti TV, marketing. La Juve per dirne una si presenta con CR7 e Dybala noi con Castillejo e Chalanoglu.



Certo, ma la base di 200-300 milioni ci potrebbe aiutare a prendere qualche altro giocatore di interesse.

Infatti non escludo che su base immediata la Juve continuerebbe a fatturare di più ma non certo un rapporto 3 a 1 rispetto a noi come attualmente .


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: con l'adesione alla Superlega i club incasserebbero 350 mln di euro a testa, alla firma. Più montepremi da 6 mld di euro.
> 
> *I club di Serie A chiedono l'espulsione delle tre big QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/chiesta-espulsione-di-milan-juve-e-inter-dalla-serie-vt102239.html



Assolutamente contro questa porcata.

Una vergogna assurda.

Tifare una squadra che da oggi in poi avrà l'obiettivo di prendere solo soldi ogni anno senza vincere nulla (perchè con City e compagnia non vinceremo mai la Superleague).

Di fatto queste fondatrici sono squadre con problemi economici clamorosi e che in Europa non vincono da anni SE NON MAI.

Società ridotte a buchi di bilancio clamorosi per incompetenze interne che risolvono la cosa con questa buffonata, roba da mafiosi.

Ci siamo inchinati ad Agnelli, mi vergogno di essere tifoso del Milan, onore ai tifosi di Liverpool e Chelsea che stanno già protestando contro la società ed onore a Mourinho e Klopp.

Spero nell'esclusione dalla Serie A e qualsiasi altro tipo di penalizzazione per noi, Inter e Juve e tutte le altre.

Superlega addio meritocrazia e competizione, farsa mondiale, peggio di calciopoli. Sono disgustato.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

Pare che i 3,5 miliardi della JP Morgan siano un prestito, quindi altri debiti.

"La banca si è fatta dare delle garanzie da quei club, mica presta soldi aggratis. Se va tutto in malora Morgan i soldi li ribecca comunque con gli interessi...i cavoli saranno per quei 12 che si sono indebitati col signor JP"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bisogna mettere in conto però anche i ricavi che deriveranno da Sponsor,diritti TV, marketing. La Juve per dirne una si presenta con CR7 e Dybala noi con Castillejo e Chalanoglu.


Se diventa operativa chiaro che il mercato dovrà essere di ben altro livello rispetto ai nomi che si leggono oggi. Non è che puoi presentarti con Castelletto e Salamandra, ma manco con Tovèn e Orsolini. 
Chiaro che verrebbe messa su una squadra almeno in grado di fare bella figura.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Pare che i 3,5 miliardi della JP Morgan siano un prestito, quindi altri debiti.
> 
> "La banca si è fatta dare delle garanzie da quei club, mica presta soldi aggratis. Se va tutto in malora Morgan i soldi li ribecca comunque con gli interessi...i cavoli saranno per quei 12 che si sono indebitati col signor JP"


Ragazzi, non è che la legge di Murphy sia sempre vera... perchè ve la tirate. Al momento il club che ci guadagnerebbe di più da questa superlega è il Milan, c'è poco da discutere su questo. Avresti un budget in grado di colmare quelle lacune che abbiamo al momento, rinnovando i giocatori importanti che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Assolutamente contro questa porcata.
> 
> Una vergogna assurda.
> 
> Tifare una squadra che da oggi in poi avrà l'obiettivo di prendere solo soldi ogni anno senza vincere nulla (perchè con City e compagnia non vinceremo mai la Superleague).



Ma chi l’ha detto questo? Di sicuro non avremmo mai vinto nulla con queste squadre nel sistema attuale, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Assolutamente contro questa porcata.
> 
> *Una vergogna assurda.
> 
> ...



Qui dentro siamo in pochi a pensarla in questo modo.
Mi dispiace che ci siamo venduti per lo zuccherino (3-400 milioni) in cambio della partecipazione ad un inutile trofeo tim qualsiasi. Ah,ma trofeo tim con le più forti europee...wow.


----------



## Marco T. (19 Aprile 2021)

Io sono assolutamente contro questa porcata. Se veramente sara Superleague io smetto col Milan. Io spero che tifosi di Milan , Inter e la Juve protestano.


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2021)

L'unico vero problema era se in luce ai risultati degli ultimi 10 anni ci tagliavano fuori, per fortuna che siamo dentro.

Una competizione del genere è una grandissima fortuna per noi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Qui dentro siamo in pochi a pensarla in questo modo.
> Mi dispiace che ci siamo venduti per lo zuccherino (3-400 milioni) in cambio della partecipazione ad un inutile trofeo tim qualsiasi. Ah,ma trofeo tim con le più forti europee...wow.



Pensare che le ultime 2 CL le abbiamo alzate partendo dai preliminari perché eravamo arrivati 4° l'anno prima...4°...

col vostro modo di ragionare avremmo dovuto ripudiare sta formula orrenda, che penalizza le squadre dei paesi meno ricchi..viva la vecchia coppa dei campioni dove andavano solo i campioni del campionato, viva il mercoledì di coppa, viva le partite raccontate da sandro ciotti alla radiolina e 90° minuto!!


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Assolutamente contro questa porcata.
> 
> Una vergogna assurda.
> 
> ...




Ma in che mondo vivi? Le ultime 10 CL le hanno vinte: 4 il Real,1 il Liverpool,2 il Barcelona,1 il Chelsea e 2 il Bayern
Unica squadra fuori per ora dalla Super Lega è il Bayern...

Mourinho è stato esonerato perchè andava di melma la squadra.. non si è dimesso mica
Klopp vediamo se davvero si dimette prima di farlo diventare eroe..

La meritocrazia e la competizione non esiste da quando la Uefa si è inventata il FPF, da quando punisce il Milan e non il PSG, da quando sfrutta migliaia di persone e ne fa morire tanti per i mondiali in qatar...


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

Mi dispiace vedere tanti degli utenti storici che leggo sempre (non scrivo ma seguo costantemente il forum) aver perso la testa su questa notizia. Raramente leggo motivazioni valide per contrapporsi. Mi sembra semplice resistenza al cambiamento insita nell'animo umano e nulla di più. Tanti utenti si stracciano le vesti per la meritocrazia ma sono i primi ad essere consapevoli che già oggi non esiste più.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Pare che i 3,5 miliardi della JP Morgan siano un prestito, quindi altri debiti.
> 
> "La banca si è fatta dare delle garanzie da quei club, mica presta soldi aggratis. Se va tutto in malora Morgan i soldi li ribecca comunque con gli interessi...i cavoli saranno per quei 12 che si sono indebitati col signor JP"


300 milioni cash a testa da investire subito. Da restituire in 23 anni. Falliranno tutti di sicuro...


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma in che mondo vivi? Le ultime 10 CL le hanno vinte: 4 il Real,1 il Liverpool,2 il Barcelona,1 il Chelsea e 2 il Bayern
> Unica squadra fuori per ora dalla Super Lega è il Bayern...
> 
> Mourinho è stato esonerato perchè andava di melma la squadra.. non si è dimesso mica
> ...


Tra l’altro il Bayern è dentro l’Eurolega di Basket. Perché mai dovrebbero restare fuori da quella calcistica?


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi ti perderesti proprio il bello del calcio.
> Perchè sono proprio questi momenti che racchiudono tutta la sua essenza.



Quei momenti ci saranno ancora soprattutto perchè (e se) le juve Milan e inter continueranno a giocare la serie A (perche a discapito di quello che si dice avrà ancora appeal vincere lo scudetto)...ma almeno sarà concesso ad una squadra con un storia come quella del Milan di investire per competere con le squadre più forti del mondo. Ad oggi anche avendone le possibilità il Milan deve continuare a vivacchiare con un fatturato di 180 mln...e la colpa è sia del milan, sia chiaro, ma anche della serie A. 

Perchè per vincere devi spendere, ma non puoi spendere se prima non guadagni, e guadagnare senza vincere è quasi impossibile nella serie A. Hanno costruito un sistema che non può reggersi in piedi. Guarda la Juve: se non dovesse centrare la champions quest'anno sarebbe un disastro con conseguente ridimensionamento, e se dovesse non centrare la champions nemmeno l'anno successivo ecco il tracollo definitivo.

Hanno costruito un sistema in cui il Milan non può più essere il Milan...altro che "bello del calcio"


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace vedere tanti degli utenti storici che leggo sempre (non scrivo ma seguo costantemente il forum) aver perso la testa su questa notizia. Raramente leggo motivazioni valide per contrapporsi. Mi sembra semplice resistenza al cambiamento insita nell'animo umano e nulla di più. *Tanti utenti si stracciano le vesti per la meritocrazia ma sono i primi ad essere consapevoli che già oggi non esiste più.*



Meritocrazia è chiedere a Elliott di cacciare "li millllioni" per comrpare i giocatori anche se arriviamo fuori dalla CL per l'8a stagione di fila...

Grande meritocrazia...


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Che poi è una gran figata il pareggio del portiere del Benevento, così come era democratica anche la vittoria del Messina neopromosso nel 2004 a San Siro contro il Milan di Sheva...
> Ma il calcio non può più andare avanti così, nessuno si è dato una svegliata, la palla è passata direttamente ai clubs.



Forse ho fatto un esempio infelice, ma data la realtà della serie A se vogliamo ancora sperare di essere "la squadra più titolata al mondo" dobbiamo essere contenti della superlega...perchè l'alternativa è il ffp


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Meritocrazia è chiedere a Elliott di cacciare "li millllioni" per comrpare i giocatori anche se arriviamo fuori dalla CL per l'8a stagione di fila...
> 
> Grande meritocrazia...



"Speriamo che ci compra davvero lo stato Cinese così diventiamo una super potenza" cit. Fan della meritocrazia

Non ci è mai interessata la meritocrazia. Ci interessa avere i migliori giocatori a qualsiasi costo e poi vincere (anche in questo caso abbiamo goduto pure delle vittorie con errori arbitrali).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> *Quei momenti ci saranno ancora soprattutto perchè (e se) le juve Milan e inter continueranno a giocare la serie A (perche a discapito di quello che si dice avrà ancora appeal vincere lo scudetto)*...ma almeno sarà concesso ad una squadra con un storia come quella del Milan di investire per competere con le squadre più forti del mondo. Ad oggi anche avendone le possibilità il Milan deve continuare a vivacchiare con un fatturato di 180 mln...e la colpa è sia del milan, sia chiaro, ma anche della serie A.
> 
> Perchè per vincere devi spendere, ma non puoi spendere se prima non guadagni, e guadagnare senza vincere è quasi impossibile nella serie A. Hanno costruito un sistema che non può reggersi in piedi. Guarda la Juve: se non dovesse centrare la champions quest'anno sarebbe un disastro con conseguente ridimensionamento, e se dovesse non centrare la champions nemmeno l'anno successivo ecco il tracollo definitivo.
> 
> Hanno costruito un sistema in cui il Milan non può più essere il Milan...altro che "bello del calcio"



Si,ma nel caso dovessero ancora giocare in serie A,la vittoria spetterebbe SEMPRE E SOLO ad una di quelle 3.
Dai su,non giriamoci intorno. 
Potresti rispondere che negli ultimi 10 anni hanno vinto sempre le stesse,vero,ma nel bene e nel male le altre hanno avuto occasione di provare lo scippo.
Un anno il Milan,un anno la lazio,un anno il Napoli,persino l'Atalanta in questi ultimi anni si sta avvicinando parecchio.

Ma quando si dopa una squadra (perchè alla fine parliamo di doping finanziario) con 400 milioni annui,puoi tu (presidente X di squadra Y della serie A) competere con questi giganti ?

Sarebbe come mandare il Real Madrid in Segunda Division,e non sarebbe ne bello ne leale.


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Aprile 2021)

situazione attuale dei 12 Club tutti hanno debiti, il Milan e' tra quelli con meno debiti.
3,5 mrld di debiti, le banche rivogliono i soldi e solo con una super league e' un investimento
ormai i club sono imprese non ci si puo' fare niente, e questo e' anche colpa dell'uefa


----------



## First93 (19 Aprile 2021)

Isao ha scritto:


> "Speriamo che ci compra davvero lo stato Cinese così diventiamo una super potenza" cit. Fan della meritocrazia
> 
> Non ci è mai interessata la meritocrazia. Ci interessa avere i migliori giocatori a qualsiasi costo e poi vincere (anche in questo caso abbiamo goduto pure delle vittorie con errori arbitrali).



Più che altro verrebbe molto limitata la partecipazione a poche squadre, di cui la gran parte possono accedervi per diritto. Una roba tipo l'atalanta verrebbe fuori molto più difficilmente (e se devo essere sincero, con prima tornano nella melma con meglio è, non li sopporto).

Detto questo, il Milan ha solo da guadagnarci, allo stato attuale la champions sarebbe solo un miraggio, con la superlega ed eventualmente regole tipo salary cap che favoriscano una competizione più equilibrata, sarebbe tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma nel caso dovessero ancora giocare in serie A,la vittoria spetterebbe SEMPRE E SOLO ad una di quelle 3.
> Dai su,non giriamoci intorno.
> Potresti rispondere che negli ultimi 10 anni hanno vinto sempre le stesse,vero,ma nel bene e nel male le altre hanno avuto occasione di provare lo scippo.
> Un anno il Milan,un anno la lazio,un anno il Napoli,persino l'Atalanta in questi ultimi anni si sta avvicinando parecchio.
> ...



In Liga Spagnola è così da decenni, dove devono competere con squadre che fatturano tra i 700 milioni e il miliardo di euro. Che competizione c’è, lì?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In Liga Spagnola è così da decenni, dove devono competere con squadre che fatturano tra i 700 milioni e il miliardo di euro. Che competizione c’è, lì?



Nessuna,motivo ancora più valido per buttarci fuori dalla serie a nel caso non dovessimo arretrare di 1 cm.
Vogliamo giocare solo per soldi,benissimo,basta dirlo,la serie A lasciamola alle altre.
Sarebbe un danno non partecipare,soprattutto per quanto riguarda lo spettacolo e il valore complessivo della serie a,ma sarebbe un danno ancora maggiore farci giocare da dopati (finanziariamente)

Il nostro modello doveva essere la premier League.
Invece abbiamo fallito su tutti i fronti,non siamo cresciuti,abbiamo stadi e campi da far schifo e abbiamo ancora troppa differenza per quanto riguarda la suddivisione dei diritti tv.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nessuna,motivo ancora più valido per buttarci fuori dalla serie a nel caso non dovessimo arretrare di 1 cm.
> Vogliamo giocare solo per soldi,benissimo,basta dirlo,la serie A lasciamola alle altre.
> Sarebbe un danno non partecipare,soprattutto per quanto riguarda lo spettacolo e il valore complessivo della serie a,ma sarebbe un danno ancora maggiore farci giocare da dopati (finanziariamente)
> 
> ...



Il modello Premier League in italia...ma quando mai? qua c'abbiamo i club a 90° davanti ai gobbi che la competizione manco sanno cosa sia..non a casa la Juve perde lo scudetto dopo 9 anni quando? Appena a Milano tornano a darsi da fare...


----------

